# 2nd, 3rd, etc Apps now available, or if you missed 1st draw



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

If you missed the first lottery deadline, or if you are interested in purchasing extra deer tags, online applications are now available.

https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/onlineservices/lic/public/online/main.htm

:sniper:


----------



## rburt (Apr 12, 2002)

I was turned down for the first time this year for my buck tag. From the wording on the web site, these are for the 3rd applications. The 2nd applications are mailed out to each of us "losers" - is this correct? I want to make sure that if I fill one of these out that I don't lose the preference points I got by applying for a doe tag to hunt with my family, but if there's a buck left in a nearby unit I'd go for that.

Am I understanding this correctly? I should wait until I get my letter, and if there's any bucks in any unit that I want then I can apply, otherwise I can use the online one for the 3rd drawing and NOT lose my preference points?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You are correct.I recieved my frist draw tag yesterday.

The second draw is for those who were turned down and there may be some buck tags left for that draw.The third and fourth draws are for doe tags only.The deadline for these is Aug. 10.So you have some time to think about it.

Preference points are only used on the first draw and you will have 3 next year if you apply for the same tag in the same unit.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

If i understand it correctly i should not have put a second choice doe in. Cause now, since i was turned down for a buck  I got my second choice doe and cannot apply for a buck in any unit should there be any tags left.

It's all good though, I almost enjoy hunting with the family I rarely see as much as the hunting itself.


----------



## rburt (Apr 12, 2002)

fishhook said:


> If i understand it correctly i should not have put a second choice doe in. Cause now, since i was turned down for a buck  I got my second choice doe and cannot apply for a buck in any unit should there be any tags left.
> 
> It's all good though, I almost enjoy hunting with the family I rarely see as much as the hunting itself.


That's how I understand it as well (although my 1st 2 choices were both bucks, in different units, with no doe selection in either since I knew there'd be leftover doe tags).


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

There are no leftover buck tags in any units...therefore it doesn't matter if you put a doe in as second choice earlier this time.

I don't think I"ll be applying for a doe license on the next drawing. Is it really worth travelling all the way home to shoot a doe for $55? The state has 20,000 doe licenses left, you would think that they would reduce the price for doe tags remaining. They never even sell all their tags when guys are buying 3+ tags each!

C'mon Game and Fi$h think about the logic! Realistically anyone applying for a doe tag in the secondary drawings is only coming home to visit family and participate in a tradition. Why do they insist on sticking it to former ND guys?

I could really care less about the $$, it is more about the principal of the issue. I have no qualms about them charging me close to $250 for my first drawing chance at a buck, as I love supporting ND wildlife efforts. But after the first drawing, any non residents still applying are likely native born. To still charge $55 is a poke in the eye that really gets my goat.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

This is from the NDGF from today.

Leftover Deer Applications Available

Nearly 64,000 antlerless deer gun licenses are still available in North Dakota after the state Game and Fish Department recently completed its lottery drawing.

Unsuccessful applicants in the first drawing will be mailed a blue application form with an Aug. 3 deadline. Hunters who have not yet applied, or who want to apply for a second, third or fourth license, have to submit a third lottery ivory-colored application by Aug. 10.

The 2005 deer hunting proclamation allows hunters to purchase an unrestricted number of additional antlerless licenses in specific units as long as licenses are available. After the third lottery application procedure, any remaining licenses will be issued on a first come, first serve basis for hunters who want more than four deer gun licenses.

Hunters can use additional doe licenses during the archery season with a bow; the deer gun season with a bow, rifle, or muzzle-loader; or during the muzzle-loader season with a muzzle-loader. These licenses must be used for antlerless deer only, and hunters must stay in the unit to which the license is assigned.

Interested hunters can print out an application, or submit a lottery application online at the game and fish website, discovernd.com/gnf. Applications are also available from North Dakota Game and Fish offices, county auditors and license vendors.

Mailed applications must be postmarked by midnight of the respective deadline. Residents and nonresidents are eligible to apply in the third lottery. The leftover license fee for nonresident hunters is $55. The regular deer gun season starts at noon Nov. 4 and runs through Nov. 20.

The lottery drawing for persons who have not yet received a 2005 deer gun license will take place prior to the lottery for hunters seeking additional licenses.

Deer Gun Licenses Remaining

(B = Any Antlerless D = Antlerless Whitetail F = Antlerless Mule Deer)

Unit Type Available

1 B 1200 3B2 F 100

2A B 100 3B3 D 1400

2B early B 2500 3C early D 300

2B lateB 2500 3C late D 300

2C B 4800 3D1 B 70

2D B 2200 3D1 D 100

2E B 3700 3D2 B 75

2F1 B 4500 3D2 D 350

2F2 B 2700 3E1 B 275

2G B 1500 3E1 D 650

2G1 B 2600 3E2 B 350

2G2 B 2400 3E2 D 800

2H B 1350 3F1 B 200

2I B 1600 3F1 D 1100

2J1 B 600 3F2 B 200

2J2 B 3900 3F2 D 700

2K1 B 900 4A D 200

2K2 B 4800 4A F 200

2L B 1300 4B D 70

3A1 B 1100 4C D 50

3A2 B 2000 4D D 150

3A3 B 1500 4D F 75

3A4 B 2900 4E D 150

3B1 D 2000 4E F 175

3B1 F 400 4F D 200

3B2 D 300 4F F 200


----------



## rburt (Apr 12, 2002)

it says that extra doe tags can be used during the bow season. Is that just the portion of the bow season AFTER the rifle season has opened? Or can I get an extra doe tag and shoot it in September and save my regular bow tag for a buck later? I realize that I have to be bowhunting in the unit that the doe rifle tag is for.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Extra doe tags can be used before the rifle season as long as you use a bow.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Extra doe tags can be filled with rifle,bow,or muzzleloader anytime during those seasons in the unit specified.


----------

